# I want to make a coconut, olive and almond bar- recipes please



## Missmoneypenny (Aug 23, 2013)

I managed to get hold of some coconut oil which i understand makes for a good lather.To counteract drying properties, I'm planning on using olive and almond too. Do these proportions sound OK?
Coconut 200g
Olive oil 250 g
Almond oil 50 g
Thanks for advice


----------



## karenbeth (Aug 23, 2013)

Coconut oil makes great bubbles but is also very drying to the skin as it strips away our natural oils. Most recipes call for a maximum of 30% coconut and yours is at 40 so maybe lower it and up olive then check on soap calc


----------



## bodhi (Aug 23, 2013)

You might get more feedback if you post this in the recipe section.


----------



## Missmoneypenny (Aug 24, 2013)

*Olive, coconut and almond recipe*

I am new at soap making and so far have made a 100% olive oil bar, and a 50:50 OO and lard bar. Now I want tomake something with OO, coconut and almond. I have eczema and I m keen it shouldn't be drying. Can anyone suggest a recipe? Thank you.


----------



## Missmoneypenny (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions. I ve posted in recipes.


----------



## Hazel (Aug 24, 2013)

You could try 

Coconut 125 g
Olive 325 g
Almond 50 g

or for an even milder soap

Coconut 100 g
Olive 350 g
Almond 50 g

BTW, I merged your threads.


----------



## Missmoneypenny (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks Hazel! I'll give it a go an post the results in 4 weeks (earlier if there's anything to report).


----------



## Hazel (Aug 24, 2013)

You're welcome! You might find the bastile recipe needs a longer cure because of the high percentage of olive. It depends on what you like. I prefer to let bastile soap cure for 6-9 months, people have mentioned varied cure periods of 4 weeks, 2 months, 3 months, etc. It all depends on your opinion of olive oil in soap.


----------



## Missmoneypenny (Aug 25, 2013)

Yes Aleppo soap which is 100% OO is cured for 9 months. I've put my other 3 bars unzip lock bags and will b ring them out next year. Quite pleased so far with the 50:50 lard OO soap be cause I used lavender infused OO and the fragrance is still coming through.


----------



## gruntedsoaps (Oct 6, 2013)

just raise the superfatting for the CO. personally I love CO, and ive made 100% CO bars and just raised superfatting. its really not that big of a deal


----------



## gruntedsoaps (Oct 6, 2013)

throw this onto a calc and see what you make of it. if superfatting is low, raise it up. and OO will make a harder bar. I think the last bar I made is 60% CO 30% OO and 10% castor.  I believe I still left super fatting at a fairly low level so I can see how it is, It may potentially be a laundry detergent in the long run, I think super fat should be at 30% for a full bar, and since theres other oils im sure it can be dropped lower


----------



## Trinity (Oct 6, 2013)

Super fat at 30% is really high especially with the recipe that you mentioned. With all of the unsaponified oils in that recipe I would be afaird of DOS or of the bars being really soft at the very least. The only recipe I have even come close to 30% is a salt bar with mostly CO.


Sorry I didn't notice that you are talking about a 60% CO....... not enough coffee  Maybe it will be okay with 30% super fat  But you defiantly don't want a laundry bar with that high super fat....... too many lose oils floating around in your washing machine...


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 7, 2013)

Missmoneypenny said:


> I am new at soap making and so far have made a 100% olive oil bar, and a 50:50 OO and lard bar. Now I want tomake something with OO, coconut and almond. I have eczema and I m keen it shouldn't be drying. Can anyone suggest a recipe? Thank you.


This is from a soaper site online and is a fantastic mild soap. 
Canola 40%, OO 40%, 11% Coconut, 9% palm oil. I had this in my soap bowl for over a year with no DOS. It is a very milk soap with a factor of 8 cleansing & condition 75.


----------



## Roedolf (Oct 7, 2013)

Us a soap calculator to assist like the one on www.soapcalc.net. Your recipe will deliver a very soaft bar of soap
#	√	Oil/Fat	%	     Pounds	   	   Grams
1		Coconut Oil, 76 deg	40	 	    200
2		Almond Oil, sweet	        50	 	    250
3		Olive Oil pomace	        10	 	    50
 	 	Totals	                100	 	 500
Soap Bar Quality	Suggested Range	Your Recipe
Hardness	         29 - 54	                        37
Cleansing	         12 - 22	                        27
Conditioning         44 - 69	                        57
Bubbly	         14 - 46	                        27
Creamy	         16 - 48	                        10


----------

